

F# Web Tools: Translates mixed client/server to Javascript - snprbob86
http://www.codeplex.com/fswebtools

======
snprbob86
If you are one of the unlucky saps stuck in the ASP.net world, this might be a
cool project for you. This is an early entry from Microsoft into the
GWT/PyPy/etc space. It has a permissive license.

F# is becoming an officially supported Microsoft language which will let you
convince your boss that this new fangled workflows (aka monads) powered system
is safe to use.

------
DenisM
If that's what I think it is, it's more than GWT - it's trying to blend the
boundary between client and server. I think it's a bad idea as outlined here:

[http://www.erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2008-May/03...](http://www.erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2008-May/035207.html)

~~~
snprbob86
I agree that RPC is bad, but I don't think it is because it blends the
boundary. I think its downfall is that it masks failures.

In this case, code seems to be explicitly labeled as client, server, or both.
Sometimes, you really do want both. Consider a calendar which is sent down as
HTML from the server for mobile clients, but updated on the fly by javascript
in full browsers. Typically, however, your client code is explicitly marked as
such and calls into server code with the very proven success/failure ajax
callback pattern.

~~~
DenisM
It's not just failuers. It's also the rolling upgrades and the perforomance
profile.

Lack of a clearly defined protocol is a leaky abstraction.

